# Recommended kit for bookshelf mounted close to wall?



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm interested in building an inexpensive kit for speakers that will be used either as rear surrounds or height or width effects speakers. My current front speakers are ACI Sapphires and Protege center (ScanSpeak silk dome tweeters and Revelator midrange drivers).

I don't need to use the same drivers, but would like something that would be compatible in terms of voicing and/or timbre.

Since they will be mounted close to the wall, should I be looking for something with a sealed box or a front port?

What about a coaxial design, such as the Seas Loki? 

I am not an expert carpenter, so I'm most interested in ready-built cabinets or flat-pack kits. I can solder and read a schematic, so building cross-overs is something I can do.

I'd like to keep the total price below $500 for the pair.

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Parts Express sells prefab cabinets and raw drivers. As you stated, since you are mounting close to the wall I would go with a sealed or front ported design.


----------



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks! I'll take a look at those kits.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm glad that I could help! I'm sure that someone will add some specific recommendations as to which drivers to buy; I understand timbre matching but do not have enough experience with all of the various drivers to make a good recommendation. 

You could use the same drivers, of course. ScanSpeak drivers* may bust your budget, but they are _really_ good drivers! I've heard a few speakers that used Vifa tweeters that sounded good, too.

*I checked around and found some ScanSpeak tweeters; they cost from ~$37 to >$200 each.


----------



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this (D2905/9300) is the ScanSpeak tweeter in my ACI Sapphires. Not exactly budget! I'd love to find a comparable fabric dome tweeter, but I'm not sure what traits and/or specs I should be looking for.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sure someone will chime-in with some specific recommendations on drivers. I simply have not heard enough of them to make a good recommendation. Sorry! :dontknow:

MAYBE drivers with similar construction and T/S parameters? That's just a thought.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

When you menitoned ScanSpeak Revleators, I immediately thought of this:
http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZRT.html

But unfortunately, those drivers are beyond your budget. 
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...io-zrt-2-way-revelator-tower-parts-only-pair/

Another Zaph design that's closer to your budget...
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=search&search_in=name&search_str=sr71

Finally, here's the master list... but it's hard to find your diamond in the rough among this many diamonds!
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

That Zaph Revelator kit is a dream project that I'd like to tackle down the road after I get my feet wet with something cheaper. 

The Zaph SR71 is intriguing b/c I think it would sound pretty close to my Sapphires. But it's rear-ported and Krutke's notes specifically recommend that the speaker be mounted at least 2' from the back wall and 3' from the side wall. I doubt it would work for my intended application.

I'm gradually working my way through the master DIY list on the PE forum. There's a lot of information and collective wisdom there!


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

You could check Zaph's web site. There is a design he did called the bargain mini. My brother built them and they are incredible for the money invested. You would have to build your own box though, and get the madisound guys to build the xover(if that's out of your scope). If they're not sealed, I'm pretty sure they are front ported. Also look for the ZA5.2 at madisound, it can be sealed or front ported as well. Have fun!


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

PuckDaddy said:


> ...The Zaph SR71 is intriguing ... I doubt it would work for my intended application....


You've got to know what to look for, or read with incredible comprehension, to see how the SR71 can be made to fit your needs. 

The code word in XO design is BSC, baffle step compensation. 
- porting is optional, and a non-issue for your application. 
- under "OPTIONS" he talks about both tweeter level and top octave response shaping
- next is BSC:
"An option for reduced BSC is provided ...will likely not be needed unless you have very poor positioning like on a bookshelf or near a corner. "

Simply put, he's referring to your surround/height speaker application, on shelves against walls and in corners. What he's really doing with all the options is telling where to tweak to voice the speaker differently. BSC is a major change in voicing. Don't discount this option because he hasn't a separate design. Everyone has their style and this is part of John's...

HAve fun,
Frank


----------

